# [HOWTO] Wspaniały dzwięk od nvidi SoundStorm.

## szolek

Dość ciężko cokolwiek znaleźć na temat teggo dość specyficznego układu aby działało na 100% a nawet i lepiej.

Wszystko za sprawą że kartanie jest wspierana przez ALSE (binarny sterownik nvidi). I rzeczywiście zaznaczenie modułu 

```
Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
```

 nie daje najwspanialszego rozwiązania. Więc z tąd małe HOWTO w kilku krokach. Tak na marginesie zakładam że alsa jeszcze nie jest zainstalowana lub jest już usunięta. 

1. Konfiguracja jądra.  

```
Device Drivers --->

   Sound --->

      <*> Sound card support

      Open Sound System --->

         <*> Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

```

Tylko tyle tu potrzebne. Niestety odwracamy się od alsy. 

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

oraz reboot.

2. Instalacja modułu. 

Najlepiej najnowszą wersje. Więc dla stabilnych systemów x86

```
echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

następnie

```
emerge -a nforce-audio
```

W tej chwili najnowszą wersją jest 1.0.0310. Na 1.0.0292-r1 dzwięk działał mi jakieś 15 minut poprawnie. Później buczał do reboot'u.

3. Ładowanie modułu. 

```
modprobe nvsound

modules-update
```

i małe sprawdzenie ( zciszyć głośniki !!!)

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

jak szumi jest OK. "Ctrl+C" 

warto dodać moduł do automatycznego uruchamiania

```
echo "nvsound" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

4. Czynności końcowe. 

Czyli zapisywanie i przywracanie ustawień mixera.

```
echo "/usr/bin/nvmix-reg -f /etc/nvmixrc -L >/dev/null 2>&1" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

echo "/usr/bin/nvmix-reg -f /etc/nvmixrc -S >/dev/null 2>&1" >> /etc/conf.d/local.stop
```

mikser uruchamiamy poleceniem 

```
nvmixer
```

wyłącznie pod działającymi X'ami.

Należy pamiętać że nie korzystamy z Alsy a wyłącznie z OSS. Xmms bedzie wymagał wtyczki do oss. W kcontrol użytkownicy KDE powinni ustawić w "Dzwięk i multimedia>>System dzwiękowy>>Sprzęt" System Open Sound z obsługą wątków i koniecznie zaznaczyć fullduplex.

Życzę miłego słuchania !!!

 :Wink: 

EDIT: Sposób na problemy z jądrem 2.6.16  

Rozwiązanie znalazłem tu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436640-highlight-nforceaudio.html

Lecz wygodniej zatrzymać kompilacjie (Ctrl+Z) tuż po rozpakowaniu paczki i wpisać zmiany zgodnie z powyższym postem.

EDIT: Brakujący ebuild  

```
$ cat /usr/local/portage/media-sound/nforce-audio/nforce-audio-1.0.0310.ebuild
```

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/nforce-audio/nforce-audio-1.0.0310.ebuild,v 1.2 2006/02/04 23:29:09 weeve Exp $

inherit eutils linux-mod

PKG_V="pkg1"

NV_V="${PV/1.0./1.0-}"

X86_NV_PACKAGE="NFORCE-Linux-x86-${NV_V}"

AMD64_NV_PACKAGE="NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-${NV_V}"

DESCRIPTION="Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's nForce SoundStorm audio chipset"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.nvidia.com/"

SRC_URI="x86? ( http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/${NV_V}/${X86_NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run )

        amd64? ( http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nforce/amd64/${NV_V}/${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run )"

if use x86; then

        NV_PACKAGE="${X86_NV_PACKAGE}"

elif use amd64; then

        NV_PACKAGE="${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}"

fi

                                

S=${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}/nvsound

                                

LICENSE="NVIDIA"                

SLOT="0"                        

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64"       

RESTRICT="nostrip"              

IUSE=""                         

                                

MODULE_NAMES="nvsound(:${S}/main)"

BUILD_PARAMS="SYSSRC=${KV_DIR}" 

BUILD_TARGETS=" "               

                                

src_unpack() {                  

        unpack ${A}             

                                

        cd ${WORKDIR}           

        bash ${DISTDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}-${PKG_V}.run --extract-only

}                               

                                

src_compile() {                 

        cd ${S}/main            

                                

        if kernel_is 2 6        

        then                    

                rm makefile     

                ln -snf Makefile.kbuild Makefile

        fi                      

                                

        linux-mod_src_compile

}

src_install() {

        linux-mod_src_install

        dobin nvmixer nvmix-reg

        dohtml ${S}/ReleaseNotes.html

}

pkg_postinst() {

        linux-mod_pkg_postinst

        einfo "If you want to restore your volume settings between sessions add this line to your"

        einfo "/etc/conf.d/local.start:"

        einfo "/usr/bin/nvmix-reg -f /etc/nvmixrc -L >/dev/null 2>&1"

        einfo "And this line to your /etc/conf.d/local.stop"

        einfo "/usr/bin/nvmix-reg -f /etc/nvmixrc -S >/dev/null 2>&1"

}

```

Powodzenia!Last edited by szolek on Fri Jun 09, 2006 12:32 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## lazy_bum

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86"
> ```
> ...

 

A nie przypadkiem?

```
echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## szolek

I słusznie. Porawione!

----------

## Gogiel

```
echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

@

```
echo "media-sound/nforce-audio ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## ilny

1. Szolek Dzieki za how-to   :Smile:   :Wink: 

2. Mam pewien problem z mpd oraz mplayerem (musialem na ten czas zemergowac audaciousa do sluchania mp3   :Confused:   :Wink: ) o to co mi "krzyczą" :

```

 mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

i dokladnie to samo dla mpd   :Wink:  bylbym wdzieczny za pomoc i mysle ze mozna by bylo dodac to do how-to, jako powiedzmy Troubleshoot   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Ps. alsa usunieta, sterowniki nforce-audio przekompilowalem dla pewnosci 2x   :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

Jak już napisałem korzysta się już wyłącznie z OSS. Plik libasound.so.2 należy do pakietu alsa-lib więc wina po stronie konfiguracji mpd i mplayera. Akurat obu używam więc.

/etc/mpd.conf

```
################## AUDIO OUTPUT ##########################

#

# OSS Audio Output

ao_driver               "oss"

ao_driver_options       "dsp=/dev/dsp"

# Set this if you have problems 

# playing audio files.

# This will resample your music so

# that it comes out at the set rate. 

audio_output_format     "44100:16:2"
```

/etc/mplayer.conf

```
# Specify default audio driver (see -ao help for a list).

 ao=oss
```

Są to oczywiście istotne wycinki plików konfiguracyjnych. Komentarze zostawione w celu łatwiejszej lokalizacji. W tej ilości chyba nie szpecą.   :Wink: 

Inne programy należy potraktować podobnie. OSS jest chyba standardowym systemem dzwięku na Unixach.

----------

## Ratman

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  OSS jest chyba standardowym systemem dzwięku na Unixach.

 

A w kernelu mamy "OSS - DEPRECATED"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## szolek

Miałem przyjemność posiadać frebsd na wcześniejszej płycie z zintegrowaną kartą dzwiękową via. W linuxie używałem i używa się alsy. Zgadnij co na frebsd.

Nie znaczy to że alsa jest be co może się tobie wydawać. Gdyby istnaiła dobra obsługa tej karty przez alsę to nie używał bym oss. Jednak posiadając taką karte dzwiękową mam dwa wyjścia. Pierwsze kupić kartę wspieraną przez alsa a drugie takie które nie szarpie po kieszeni. Nie jestem miliarderem i wybrałem bramkę nr2 a przy okazji podzieliłem się informacją.

----------

## danrok^

Świetnie. Instalacja bezproblemowa. Dzięki wielkie za to HOWTO  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Howto dodane do spisu

----------

## piotreek

Hmm FAQ sie lekko przedawniło z powodu usunięcia pakietu nforce-audio z portage.

Pozdrawiam

Mały UPDATE można to samo zrobić ściagając sterownik binarny ze strony Nvidi rozpakowujac z opcja -x i dalej tak jak w temacie.

----------

## pszemas

yy jak to zrobic ? wypakowalem te stary i co dalej ? ten installer mi wyzuca ze nie mam zrodel jaka ;/

----------

## szolek

Skoro wyrzucili ten ebulid z portage mozna go sobie umieścić w osobnym drzewie. Kod właśnie dodaje do pierwszego postu.

----------

